# bad behaviour or normal?



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi all.

Not sure if this is a general behavior question or a training question :blush:

I'm trying to work out if Tenchi is getting out of line or if he's acting perfectly normal.

For a few weeks now he's been spreading his wings to show them off whilst singing loudly. Now this has steadily gone from just brief flutters lasting only a few seconds and accompanied by only a bit of noise when we first got him...to the last couple of weeks he'll do it over and over for several minutes, holding them out and proper turning this way and that to show off and REALLY shouting  (eeeey my ears lol) We call it 'eagle' after seeing someone training a 'tiel to do it on command coz we thought it sounded cute lol.

He is showing lots of other playful behavior despite still wanting us to be hands off...he'll 'sing' with me...hop towards me when I talk to him...play moving the stick with me (a game he's made up) etc...but I'm wondering if due to the frequency and enthusiasm he is now doing this display we should stop encouraging it?? Is it just playful or is he trying to be bossy and by praising him we are reinforcing this idea?

Mostly he does it for me but he also often does it to the kids as well. He'll do it for my husband but for some reason he tends to be a bit quieter. We share the birds but I guess I make the most fuss of him 

On a side note I was also wondering if any of you guys had or had time to make like a behavior 101 just for the most common behaviors and what they mean. I think this would be really great for those of us new to 'tiels. When I had one before I didn't know what any of it meant and I'm finding learning is really opening their personalities and abilities up to me!


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

Great post, and Behaviour 101 is a great idea, I hope someone can do it 'cause I too would love to know ... mine is also doing the whole wing thing at the moment, I encourage it and he does it more so be nice to know if thats a good thing or not :s


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its called bat bird and its his way of claiming his cage as "his." Its totally normal and to be honest, I don't know of a way to stop it. Have you checked out our training sticky posted by lperry? Its really good and has helped a lot (even herself!) 


> On a side note I was also wondering if any of you guys had or had time to make like a behavior 101 just for the most common behaviors and what they mean.


Until we can get our sticky library set up like we want we're trying to hold off on creating a bunch of new stickies. There is a search box at the top of the forum that should help you be able to find answers to a lot of questions you have as a lot of topics have been discussed multiple times.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh I'm all mixed up then! I thought bat bird was when he hangs upside-down in the cage with his wings spread 

This 'eagle' he does mostly when he's out free roaming. On top of the cage, a chair, the table, the top of the sofa etc...
He does do it inside the cage from time to time but he's A LOT louder about the whole thing when he's outside the cage :wacko:

[EDIT] Thanks for letting me know about the stickys. I often try to search first but sometimes it's hard to know what you are looking for


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

I wouldn't try to stop him from doing that, though there is no way! It is normal. Shakes does this too, while leaning from side to side! He does this when the budgies are playing in his cage during playtime!( I open both cages and put toys and perches everywhere.) Shakes does this whenever any bird comes into his cage! One day, I switched the cages. Budgies into Shakes cage and Shakes into budgies cage! Shakes kept trying to get to his own cage, and was always looking up( Shakes cage is on top of the budgies cage) and whenever I opened the door Shakes would start running to get to his cage. He was always trying it figure a way to get out. I thought it was cute, but after a day I felt bad and moved him back!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Bat bird can be right side up too. I've encouraged it with Grey and he does it for treats now. He only flaps/beats his wings when I don't give him a treat for doing it (a tiny tantrum if you will). lol. A little spoiled, but worth it because the behavior is adorable.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He's claiming whatever he's standing on at the time...totally normal.


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

http://www.cockatielcottage.net/questions4.html

Hope this helps with the behavior =]


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

Gizmo is started doing it a few days after i brought him home and its totally normal.... dont discourage it cuz im pretty sure you cant keep them from doing it... its prolly something they would do in the wild as well so its in their genes from ancestors


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Seven11 said:


> http://www.cockatielcottage.net/questions4.html
> 
> Hope this helps with the behavior =]


Great site, thank you very much


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

Your welcome  I actually stumbled upon that while looking up if "bat birding" was a male or female trait lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I actually stumbled upon that while looking up if "bat birding" was a male or female trait lol


Bat birding is a universal trait, girls like to claim their things too!


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Yup, just noticed that too lol. Ryo has been claiming stuff the last few days. At the time of posting I was just a little concerned Tenchi was trying to claim EVERYTHING  Didn't want him to be getting too full of himself lol


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Totaly normal and Moonpie is the queen of bat bird in my house she is quite funny to watch


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

What does it mean if wing flapping follows? Side note, since I got her the new cage sometimes she'll lift up the edge of her food and water dishes...its kind of funny..


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's the case for all birds, but Grey wing flaps afterwards for two different reasons. One is to get my attention to see if I'm looking while he does it. The other.. I think it's because he just gets excited and starts flapping to exercise his little wings. lol. He bat winged on my shoulder last night and flapped afterwards in excitement and I got smacked in the face a couple of times with feathers.


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

Does that hurt? She doesnt come out of the cage often so she usually hits the cage


----------



## blueu85 (Apr 15, 2012)

found this behavior guide 
http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/behavior.php


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Seven.. It does hurt! Ama is worse but she does it for no particular reason.

blueu- That's a great guide.


----------

